# What kind of dog do YOU have?



## d a p h n e (Jul 16, 2010)

I just got Abbi, a four month old Dachshund mixed with a Springer Spaniel. She is absolutely adorable! 

I am having trouble inserting pictures, so here's a link to Abbi's photobucket album: 
http://s640.photobucket.com/albums/uu123/SmileDaphLuvsYou/abbi/


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

Aw! This one is my favorite! You have a very cute pup there! By the way, all you have to do to post photobucket pics is copy the IMG Code and then paste it in your thread like this!










Here is my favorite pic of Friday, my Westie/Maltese mix. He is 4 1/2 month old.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Two Australian Shepherds

Hawkeye


















& Kechara

















And together


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

I haz a pibble.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Aw your pup is adorable.

I have an incorrigible pup too. Her name is Batty, she's a Papillon.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Currently, I have two dogs. 

A Shiba Inu named Gizmo:









And a mixed breed named Gracie:









I also used to have another Shiba Inu named Loki.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Bella is a Boxer mix.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i have 8 dogs.
the 3 that stay at my house
izzy the akita, koozie the red/white husky, keno the agouti husky









we have the bichons, jack and tillie ( brother and sister)









the shibas
jersey








zoe









and last but not least, tipsy the akita


----------



## LindaA (May 25, 2010)

This is Sadie - a Border Collie mix who is now 2. Love my girl!!



















This is Boomer who we had for 15 years, he was an Australian Shepherd mix. Miss my boy!!


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

A Shiba Inu named Kiba.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

We have 5 of these:










L-R: Mia, Beau, Rose, Summer, Nard

Mia and Summer live with me at college and the other three are really 'family dogs' and live back home.

A more recent one of my two:

Summer:










Mia:










All 5 are papillons.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I've got these ones









This one









And this one


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a sleepy dog:









(mystery mixed breed puppy who was spayed yesterday)









happier times


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I have these two:










Flash (dark one) is a Rottweiler/Puggle mix and Colt (light one) is an All American Mutt. (The shelter said he was a husky/border collie mix, BioPet DNA test said he is mostly Parson Russell Terrier with Border Collie, Newfoundland, Poodle and Rottweiler, and Wisdom Panel DNA test said he has German Shepherd and Doberman in him. Who knows?)


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

2 staffordshire bull terriers and a BullmastiffXAmericanbulldogxNeo


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a giant Papillon named Basil. He's pretty much the best dog ever. 


































Also, not a dog, but I have a Green Cheeked Conure named Skittles! He counts, right? Lol!









Sorry for the pic overload, lol!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a 3 1/2 year old overgrown Lab, named Eddie.










Also, a 3 year old English Mastiff. His name is Uallis.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

You all have such cute dogs (and birdie!!)! 

I have a sammy named Iorek 









and a GSD cross named Brom









I love my boys!!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I have Kit, a 2yo mixed breed, likely border collie x pointer.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a Pip










And I have a Maisy


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I love this thread! 

I have a Papillon, Crystal:










And an Alaskan Klee Kai, Casper.










Together:


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a Finnish Spitz named Kimma (pronounced Kee-mah)


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I have this cute crew


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a 1 year old English Mastiff/boxer named Bella who is stilll growing!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a...this?









And a this...


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

BAAAAHAHAHAHA oh hallie those pictures are priceless


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I have....








A 5 Year old Bobcat/Domestic Short hair (I have Paper work) named Bam, and a 1 Year old Black and White Moggie named Ville, I know I know cats don't count I just like showing em off!!









A 2 almost 3 Year old Male Boston Terrier named Chad.









A 2 year old Female Boston Terrier name Roxie Roo.









a 9 month old Lab/Catahoula Cross named Kowalski, 









And a Six Month old Pug named Ianto Jones.


----------



## Zoe101 (Jul 18, 2010)

I have an 11 week old Pekingese-Shih Tzu mix, her names Zoe.. (New to this site)
--I don't know how to post a new thread to ask my question, so maybe i'll get some feed back on here? 
: She was doing well on her puppy pads, only had her for less than a week, now all of a sudden she has accidents on the floor..
I wanted to do the pee pads THEN transition her outside, Supposively the pads smell like "grass." I know accidents happen, but I don't
want them to occur all the time, ya know? Advice PLEASE. and thank you


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Zoe101 said:


> I have an 11 week old Pekingese-Shih Tzu mix, her names Zoe.. (New to this site)
> --I don't know how to post a new thread to ask my question, so maybe i'll get some feed back on here?
> : She was doing well on her puppy pads, only had her for less than a week, now all of a sudden she has accidents on the floor..
> I wanted to do the pee pads THEN transition her outside, Supposively the pads smell like "grass." I know accidents happen, but I don't
> want them to occur all the time, ya know? Advice PLEASE. and thank you


http://www.dogforums.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=2

I'm far too lazy for photos, but I have a miniature Dachshund, a Norwegian Elkhound, a GSD mutty something or other, and what we believe is a Lab x Standard Dachshund.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

From recent pics, I have...

a Golden Ditzhund










a Flying Miami Terrier










and a Flat-Coated Retriever










Oh and a kitteh


----------



## AussieAshley (Jul 12, 2010)

An Aussie, DeSoto:









And a border collie, Sadie:


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I have one sweet Saint

Last week, 17 months








First full day home, 9 1/2 weeks


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

The love of my life, a 15 month old Papillon named Roxy <3









My little sugar-booger, Lily, a pug who will be 2 in October.. <3









And the goober in the middle is Annie, my oldest, an almost 9 year old Pug. <3


----------



## Jessica.xo (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a Chihuahua x Rat Terrier. (Dad is full long haired Chihuahua, Mom is 1/2 Chihuahua, 1/2 Rat Terrier.)


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a 4 year old Aussie-GSD cross (mom was full Aussie, dad was 1/2 GSD 1/2 Aussie) called Jame:








A 6 or 7 year old Chi-Min Pin mix called Cortex:








and a 1 1/2 year old possible Estrela mountain dog or Canadian Monster Mutt called Léon:









They make life interresting


----------



## PandaBear (Sep 6, 2009)

This is my 9 month old bichon frise. His name is Charlie. After a horrable hair cut. Now he looks like a poodle not a bichon.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have one mixed breed, Dexter. We think he's a Husky/Boxer/German Shepherd.


----------



## d a p h n e (Jul 16, 2010)

All of these pictures made me smile; good to see such a variety 
these dogs are adorable! 
I figured out how to do the pictures now, thank you for anyone who tried to help.

All of these pictures are just amazing.


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

We have a chocolate chihuahua, Taco:










A crazy Blue Heeler, Izzy:










And a big, goofy Great Dane puppy, Tyson:


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a shepherd/cattledog mutt.


----------



## PennyJar83 (Jul 13, 2010)

I LOVE this thread! Such beautiful pups 

Charlie is my new shelter rescue, a 9 month old Black Lab/Basset Hound mix:

All wet:









How I caught him sleeping one night (sneak attack):









And for any Simpsons fans out there, I have dubbed this his "Santa's Little Helper" look:









Also, my parents have a 4 year old mutt (there is so much in there we don't know what he is!) named Jake, who is not totally thrilled that Charlie and I are visiting this week:


----------



## Liddy (Jan 12, 2010)

We have a beautiful Heinz 57!

Liddy as a puppy,









More current,









and just for fun


----------



## Bumblina (Jul 6, 2010)

Our two dogs are a team of mutts. What my husband calls the "jerk squad." (And it's just a joke...they're really very good little dogs...most of the time.)

Penny: about a year old poodle/shih tzu cross we adopted from craiglist.









Jojo: a 2 or 3 year old pomeranian/sheltie or corgi we adopted from a rescue.









We originally wanted big dogs, but our fence is so low, we got these guys instead. They are awesome and we feel very lucky to have them in our lives!


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

I got a 5-week old street mutt I rescued, her name is Kira


----------



## Mother Gaia (Mar 2, 2010)

I have a little Pomeranian named Chessabell, ( not cheese ball like every one reads lol) she is only 9 months but is poofing up nicely ^_^


----------



## jenjen (Jul 21, 2010)

Bruiser:









Dakota:


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a nz miniature fox terrier (apparently that is a breed in NZ, BYB only, I always assumed she was just a foxy x)
Jemma is 5









And a 7month old mixed breed puppy
Cash is the love of my life (behind my SO  )


----------



## Tyger (Jul 21, 2010)

Such an awesome thread! So many cute and beautiful dogs!

We just adopted a 1.5yr old Maltese/Shihtzu yesterday.
http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/81192-lunas-home.html


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

I have only one but that's all I need (for now :b) : Willow, my Terrier-Mutt, and my Shmooshy-shmooshum-shmooshes-lovey-foo.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

I've got Rebel. 3 year old APBT.... Hard to believe that its been 3 years already. Eek!!!!! I miss his little puppy stage (not the biting and craziness though lol) =(







(as a puppy, obviously!)

3 y/o handsome man!!!























(lol)

Then... I've got my <3. Harleigh. She is a Lab and my baby girl... Hard to believe that she is 17 months already. Seems like just yesterday she was a itty-bitty puppy (well she was 36.6 pounds when I got her, so not really little. Ha!), but she's grown up to be quite the pretty lady 







(first day in her new home! She was 12.5 weeks here!!!)

Today... A big girl!! <3


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

I love the action shots!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


>


I LOVE this picture! That face! That paw!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I have Wally, a Coton de Tulear


Wally in Psycho Mode










Wally in Normal Mode


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

18 Retire Racing Greyhounds









1 American Staghound


----------



## AngelandShifusHuman (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a Lab/collie Mix (Angel) and a Miniature Schnauzer (Master Shifu)

















Master Shifu









Angel


----------



## champsmama (Mar 11, 2010)

I have Champ, a 7 month old Cocker Spaniel







And a temperamental Alex


----------



## Razman (Apr 16, 2008)

A big old Meanie!!!










Yeah, right...


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

A blaze.



















champsmama said:


> And a temperamental Alex
> 
> View attachment 20371


Oh god, I have one too, but its a tempermental Marley cat lol


----------



## mrjrdrben (Jul 29, 2010)

I have Skylar










Hes a Lab/Poodle mix, more commonly known as a Labradoodle.


----------

